# Pacers November Poster of the Month



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Will a mod please sticky this? Please let me know if I forgot anyone.

Theo, myself, and RP McMurphy are disqualified for winning it in the past 3 months.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm split between Bird Fan33, PacersguyUSA, and Stephen Jackson.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

this thread seems kinda early lol

but birdfan gets my vote


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> this thread seems kinda early lol
> 
> but birdfan gets my vote


I just didn't want to forget. Besides, this amount of time will get this more votes.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

My vote goes to Stephen Jackson.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PacersguyUSA gets my vote


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stephen Jackson deserves to win, his posts have great quality, keep it goin!!:yes:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Stephen Jackson deserves to win, his posts have great quality, keep it goin!!:yes:


Haha, vote for PacersGuyUSA and then support me, good times. Thanks for the praise tho.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, vote for PacersGuyUSA and then support me, good times. Thanks for the praise tho.


Still voted for you. I'm still not qualified for next month, so I'm guessing it should be pacersguyusa vs bird fan. Your posts are great to read, though, so that should be what counts.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

PacersGuyUSA


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, vote for PacersGuyUSA and then support me, good times. Thanks for the praise tho.


Ironic ain't it?? Well I figured I would give you some praise since I didn't vote for you.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

my goal is to win this award, sometime, eventually.

i did have a few votes on one of the polls a couple months back


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> my goal is to win this award, sometime, eventually.
> 
> i did have a few votes on one of the polls a couple months back


Keep making quality posts and in my mind you could definately win.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> my goal is to win this award, sometime, eventually.
> 
> i did have a few votes on one of the polls a couple months back


You'll win it if you continue posting


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

lol shut up i had some severe computer problems the last few months

its only a coincidence that i started posting again around the start of the season


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm catching up!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> I'm catching up!!!


I voted for BirdFan33. Keep it up. But alot of people have been doing awsome though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We are going to have trouble getting everyone on the ballot for next month.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey how about me? Haha
Hopefully I can be in for next month.
For the mean time I'll vote for StephenJackson.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Hey how about me? Haha
> Hopefully I can be in for next month.
> For the mean time I'll vote for StephenJackson.


Hey thanks bro. Yeah, we'll make sure you are in it next month...I definitely find your posts to be very high quality.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not even a mention of R-Star? My feelings are hurt. I've been fighting in the Artest threads more than anyone else.  

My vote goes to Birdfan.
Hard choice though, StevenJacksons been making some great posts too.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Not even a mention of R-Star? My feelings are hurt. I've been fighting in the Artest threads more than anyone else.
> 
> My vote goes to Birdfan.
> Hard choice though, StevenJacksons been making some great posts too.


I just haven't seen you around much on the Pacers forum.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Not even a mention of R-Star? My feelings are hurt. I've been fighting in the Artest threads more than anyone else.
> 
> My vote goes to Birdfan.
> Hard choice though, StevenJacksons been making some great posts too.


I was just about to say something about that.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Congratulations StephenJackson!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Congratulations StephenJackson!


Thank you sir:grinning:


....and thank you to all of those who voted for me, it's been a great first month here for me.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Congratulations StephenJackson:grinning:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Here's an idea for the next Member of the Month.
Since it looks like there are too many people, have a thread where people nominate someone for who they want as Member of the Month. Then, the 10 people with the most nominations get in the poll that will determine who is the Member of The Month.
Sounds a bit confusing, I hope you understand.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

i voted 4 stephen jackson just now but as its december does that still count? 

if not i vote stephen jackson and pacersguyusa for decembers nominations

i dont even support pacers but i do ron artest and have been bigging him up since i joined this bbb.net

hes from queens - gotta represent ya know


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Here's an idea for the next Member of the Month.
> Since it looks like there are too many people, have a thread where people nominate someone for who they want as Member of the Month. Then, the 10 people with the most nominations get in the poll that will determine who is the Member of The Month.
> Sounds a bit confusing, I hope you understand.


Good idea.
Also lets not put Piston fans on the ballot.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Congrats Stephen Jackson. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Good idea.
> Also lets not put Piston fans on the ballot.


If Piston's fans post enough, they deserve to be on the ballot.

As for jcintosun911's idea, it could work. Start the nominations around the 15th and the actual polls on the 20th or later. Or, for more options, we could get a moderator to just add more on.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> If Piston's fans post enough, they deserve to be on the ballot.


Yes they do, if they don't call the Pacers thugs.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes they do, if they don't call the Pacers thugs.


Their opinion is their opinion. As long as they post enough, they'll get on the ballot.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Their opinion is their opinion. As long as they post enough, they'll get on the ballot.


Just as long as nmuman doesn't get on the ballot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Just as long as nmuman doesn't get on the ballot.


To me, nmuman doesn't even post as he's on my ignore list. Even if he wasn't, I wouldn't allow trolls.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes they do, if they don't call the Pacers thugs.


We can always put Detriot fans in the polls, doesn't mean we have to vote for them.... eff Detriot.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I can't wait till that home game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Would a moderator please unsticky this?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

By the way when is the December Poster of the Month coming up?
I'm curious.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh wait I just saw the thread.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Congrats to StephenJackson for winning poster of the month!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah congrats Stephen Jackson.
Keep up the good work.


----------

